# 93503



## nyyankees (Mar 11, 2010)

Our S. Dakota Medicare denied/bundled 36556 with our Swan Ganz 93503. When I looked at the NCCI edits I did not find this senario? Any advise on how to win this case would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## vanessa10 (Mar 11, 2010)

You can only bill 36556 and 93503 together when they are established in different sites. usually a central line is placed and the swans is "piggybacked" with the central line. in some cases though, like some cardiac cases, the dr may place the lines in two different locations. two separate lines. you should ask the dr if they are placeing them together or separately. if they are done together at the same site you can only bill 93503.


----------



## hgolfos (Mar 11, 2010)

My understanding of this scenario is that usually these two lines are inserted through the same catheter/incision site, so you can only bill one.  Go with the Swan Ganz, reimbursement is usually higher.


----------



## nyyankees (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks..


----------

